# Canon T1i shutter speed problem (question).



## lowcel (May 25, 2009)

I returned my Canon XS earlier today and picked up a T1i to replace it.  I am having a problem with it when I use a faster shutter speed so I was wanting to check and see if it was a problem with the camera or a problem with the camera holder (me).

Here are some sample of the pictures.  If I use anything faster than a 1/250 I get pictures like this.  Please don't mention the photo quality, I know they are terrible but they should still give you the idea.


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2009)

Were you using the flash?

It looks like you were exceding the flash sync speed.  (Probably 1/200th.)


EDIT
It's either that, or a sticky shutter - which is highly unlikely on a new camera.


----------



## lowcel (May 25, 2009)

Yes, I was using a 430EX II flash via a Cactus remote trigger.


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2009)

That's probably it then.  Your shutter speed was too high.  The dark areas you're seeing are the shutter curtains - before they've opened all the way.


----------



## lowcel (May 25, 2009)

That makes sense.  Thank you very much for the information.  I am glad to hear that it is user error and not a problem with the camera.  I am still new to this hobby so I am the first to admit that I have a lot to learn.


----------



## table1349 (May 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> That's probably it then.  Your shutter speed was too high.  The dark areas you're seeing are the shutter curtains - before they've opened all the way.



Yep, your shutter speeds were between 1/320th to 1/500th.  The T1i max sync speed is 1/200th.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2009)

But your flash should have a fast shutter speed setting so those images would turn out just fine. The only trouble is it uses up flash batteries very quickly and limits the power output.


----------



## Garbz (May 27, 2009)

Nope KmH, not when using the flashes via wireless remotes. The camera can't FP sync unless you use a system like Nikon CLS with the appropriate ludicrously expensive flashes.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Nope KmH, not when using the flashes via wireless remotes. The camera can't FP sync unless you use a system like Nikon CLS with the appropriate ludicrously expensive flashes.


Yep, I shoot Nikon, so am used to CLS. I didn't think he was using the flash off camera. Another new Canon tidbit. Thanks.


----------

